# v600 - Think I found the Bluetooth cradle -- Need someone to run a BMW part #



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

OK,
I've been trying to get my Motorola v600 mounted to my e46 sedan, but I've been running into some issues.

I ordered the following part from Pacific BMW: 84 21 0 307 726

That part is the Motorola V600 snap-in adapter. Also required for installation is the Motorola V Series cradle that the snap-in adpater locks into.

Snap-In Adapter:









So, we still need the cradle to make it look like this:









Well, the guy at Pacific just came up with this part #, but sounds mighty unsure of himself:

8421 6920 437

Anyone know if this is the right part?

Thanks!


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Oh,
Its also on back-order right now. They said that they put a block on ordering it until they make more? Huh? They have them for every other manufacturer? I'm very confused


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

> 84 21 6 920 437


That looks like correct. (according to the electronic parts catalog). It's the Eject box for Motorola V series.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> That looks like correct. (according to the electronic parts catalog). It's the Eject box for Motorola V series.


Its $180! (and not available). So... To use a Motorola phone you need to buy the snap-in adapter for $90, the eject box for $180 plus the $600 for the BT kit???

Do the Nokia / Siemens boxes come with both pieces? Why would one have to pay more for a Moto? boo


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mine came from the factory, and yeah, it costed more than that, don't remember the exact figure (the file is in the office).


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Mine came from the factory, and yeah, it costed more than that, don't remember the exact figure (the file is in the office).


Alex,
Just had an idea... Would the Motorola cradle from the V60 series work? BMW definitely made those for the hard wired phones....


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

sna77 said:


> Alex,
> Just had an idea... Would the Motorola cradle from the V60 series work? BMW definitely made those for the hard wired phones....


Look at the v60 in this picture:

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showpost.php?p=2236105&postcount=15

The cradle for the snap in adapter looks the same


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmm, it indeed looks the same. How about the power socket and the wiring ? Since it's for the hardwired phones, I doubt that it will have the antenna socket. But I'm no way an expert on this.

Call the dealer and ask the parts guy if he has a V60 craddle and tell him you want to have a look at it. That is the only way to make sure that you are ordering the correct stuff.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Alex,
Turns out it was a v60 hard wire cradle.

Went to the dealer to look at it... the box was open too.. ugh...

Anyhow, I'm at the point where I'm going to swap out my v600 for another phone that has a kit available.

Is there a list of phones that complete kits are available for?

Thx!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

sna77 said:


> Alex,
> Turns out it was a v60 hard wire cradle.
> 
> Went to the dealer to look at it... the box was open too.. ugh...
> ...


Here you go

http://www.x5world.net/bluetooth_compatible_phones.htm


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I didn't want to spend the $600+ on all of the bluetooth connections for my car, so I decided to buy the Motorla HS810 bluetooth headset.










Motorola also carries a Car Kit for $210. You could probably get it for about $175 though.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.x5world.net/bluetooth_compatible_phones.htm


I think I'm going to lose the v600.. The phone is on its legs anyhow... Alex, if I get the Siemens s55, will the snap-in adapter come with the cradle?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

sna77 said:


> I think I'm going to lose the v600.. The phone is on its legs anyhow... Alex, if I get the Siemens s55, will the snap-in adapter come with the cradle?


AFAIK the snap-in adapter is a stand-alone item. I don't know what's included in the Bluetooth kit in the USA.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> AFAIK the snap-in adapter is a stand-alone item. I don't know what's included in the Bluetooth kit in the USA.


Is there a part # for the siemens cradle that you know of, or is that part of your kit too?

DirtBoy sent me this part # this AM and said it might work... Do you know what it is?

84-21-0-148-807

thx


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

sna77 said:


> Is there a part # for the siemens cradle that you know of, or is that part of your kit too?
> 
> DirtBoy sent me this part # this AM and said it might work... Do you know what it is?
> 
> ...


The craddle (Eject box) is a universal part AFAIK. As I ordered the Bluetooth, I didn't have to specify which model cell phone I've had or was planning to get one.

All I had to was to buy the snap-in adapter for my phone, which was for the S55 in my case. There are a bunch of other snap-in adapters for other makes, which are going exactly into the same eject box.

I'll check the part number on mine.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> The craddle (Eject box) is a universal part AFAIK. As I ordered the Bluetooth, I didn't have to specify which model cell phone I've had or was planning to get one.
> 
> All I had to was to buy the snap-in adapter for my phone, which was for the S55 in my case. There are a bunch of other snap-in adapters for other makes, which are going exactly into the same eject box.
> 
> I'll check the part number on mine.


Thanks! Hopefully if I can get the eject box, then my snap in adapter will just fit into that!

You just have 2 pieces, correct? The cradle and snap-in, right?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

sna77 said:


> Thanks! Hopefully if I can get the eject box, then my snap in adapter will just fit into that!
> 
> You just have 2 pieces, correct? The cradle and snap-in, right?


Yes, the snap-in and the craddle.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Yes, the snap-in and the craddle.


Good, So:

I remove upholders, insert cradle, connect antenna, insert snap in adapetr... and Voila!

Great!


----------

